# Butts to die for!!! :)



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

sorry, but I just kept thinking the faces to die for thread needed the other end to die for too. 

Pearl's almost 10 year old rear end......



so let's see your pups/dogs butts please!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

This one is ok by me!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

you must be one of those humans that stand when you pee, so you are forgiven as you cannot help it.



now please try again.

oh my god, there are two of you here.

ladies please help this thread.......some nice man butts would be good.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> you must be one of those humans that stand when you pee, so you are forgiven as you cannot help it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you leave the sexual innuendo door open even the slightest bit I will come crashing through it like the Kool Aid Man.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i thought everyone stood while they peed????????

because those are the kind of hind parts i like seeing.

nice posting, i wish i knew how,

hash, how you get my wife's picture?????????


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

It's about time we had a nice ass thread!:clap: cheers Darkevs!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> i thought everyone stood while they peed????????
> 
> because those are the kind of hind parts i like seeing.
> 
> ...


I come creeping around ever once in a while!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

where are my fellow girls when I need them?

you guys are cracking me up.

thank you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you aint got to creep,

hell, bring some friends, and other witnesses,

because when i'm playin tag with that,

i want everyone to see, so when i start braggin i'll have witnesses.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

....................


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

you guys braggin' now?

well lets see YOUR asses then and I will tell you if you should be bragging at all.

ooooooops, probably not a good idea.

and now. lets get this thread back on track.

it says pics of dogs in this section.

and those ladies are not dogs.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

is this in vip?????????

if not, ya'll dont get me in trouble up here..........

stang posted somethin bout being bored,

hash you shoulda posted somethin like that on her thread......

how do you know if this is vip or bnot??


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> you guys braggin' now?
> 
> well lets see YOUR asses then and I will tell you if you should be bragging at all.
> 
> ...


Hell I aint braggin! but one of those photos was of my old ball and chain!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

what the hell is vip?

never mind, I do not think I need to go there.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

hash...................do not call her your ol ball and chain.

as she uses that for you already. hahahahah


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> hash...................do not call her your ol ball and chain.
> 
> as she uses that for you already. hahahahah


Everyone thinks shes my daughter so most call her my daughter/wife. Is that better?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

yes. better. 

now, have any of you got good butt shots of your pups/dogs?

if not, shut the f up and go do what a man does.................

which is what?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> yes. better.
> 
> now, have any of you got good butt shots of your pups/dogs?
> 
> ...


I aint got anything better to do than tease the Canadians at the moment. :roll:


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

we Canadians love being teased.

it helps melt our igloos.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> If you leave the sexual innuendo door open even the slightest bit I will come crashing through it like the Kool Aid Man.


Rofl!!!! I would post my ass but that tumbled everybody down the rabbit hole last time muahahahahahaha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> we Canadians love being teased.
> 
> it helps melt our igloos.


:cheers: I have many Canadian friends and that right there is what I love about them!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

is there not anyone out there with a dogs ass shot??

Princesspaola21, I had hope for some feminine help here, please stay away from the.....hormonally challenged males. please.

be strong.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Rofl!!!! I would post my ass but that tumbled everybody down the rabbit hole last time muahahahahahaha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Want me to post it up for you?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

if you can put a tail on that butt shot.............


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ok ok... Feminine help...and I love my ass, but here is the only butt shot of Bella Blu @ approx 12 weeks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

oh thank you bella!!!

us girls can be soooooooooo civilized. 

great butt shot photo!

Hugz to your little Blu's butt!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok let's see....

3 butts playing tug o war









Buffy's butt playing fetch









Envy sniffing Miguel's butt









And last but not least my husbands butt while playing with the pups.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> oh thank you bella!!!
> 
> us girls can be soooooooooo civilized.
> 
> ...


Lol....I know right!!!

Same about your pearl ))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

well done ladies.

well done. 

thank you we are back on track.

but I bet the boys are watching.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> well done ladies.
> 
> well done.
> 
> ...


More like lurking..... the right moment will come I'm sure of it!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

.

They both lay like this all the time, lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> well done ladies.
> 
> well done.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm sure they are watching....and groaning in disappointment and boredom lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pyra has the cutest bum


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Unfortunately being the sexual person that I am I couldn't just leave it at that lmao!! I tried to find an ass shot of my man crush but I couldn't so this is the next best thing. It includes my man crush and an ass lmao!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

men are never bored, they have their own toy to play with. 

just funning with you guys.......or not. heehee


KFRUGE, nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

coach!! Good one!!! 

p. that picture should have been the other way round.  man butt to us, girls butt away. can you work on that please? 

hash.....did I give you enough openings yet? 

hmmmmmm, that does not sound right..............


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Pyra has the cutest bum


I LOVE this pic!!!! My fav ever 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Chuck's arse. 

a blue butt.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> Chuck's arse.
> 
> a blue butt.


Nice ass. Its a tri color?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures (ahemmm) LADIES!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Pyra has the cutest bum


HAHAHAHA OMG that is AWESOME!

I love Mel's swirls and ham bones 









He can never mind his own business!









and just cause way too many ladies...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

both butts 

Banshee butt

Odin butt


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute butts!  Ames, Mel does have a cute hammy booty!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

nice one Ames.  really nice one. loves me a tight ass man. 

great butt shots one and all!

prj.......chuck is a blue and tan doberman.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> nice one Ames.  really nice one. loves me a tight ass man.
> 
> great butt shots one and all!
> 
> prj.......chuck is a blue and tan doberman.


O I should have known that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha Just saw this and thought of this thread. HOW TRUE! lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

ames said:


> hahaha Just saw this and thought of this thread. HOW TRUE! lol


Like!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

^^^^^ 

me too!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Dosia butt digging up and old tire XD










Frog dog lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Lyza






Harley


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Best one ever....


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Y'all can't deny the Champy Butt!!!



























I don't have any good butt shots of Mya cause this is all she ever does


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Flying old lady butt.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Young Terra bum-bum.










"No you are not putting that on my seats" butt.


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's some Diego butt.


----------



## PaganPitShepherd (Jul 13, 2013)

I see you all want to see some ass?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lucy butt:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

New butt lol AND nosy butt!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Group of butts


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's been a while, but here's some Hiro butt.


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Diego booty.


----------

